# Questions About Death



## Caged Within (Aug 9, 2013)

How do you handle the idea that you will eventually die? How have you dealt with loved ones dying, and what did you think and feel about them going? Do you believe in life after death? If so, how do you envision it, or how would you like it to be? If you could choose how you would die, how would you die, and why? If you could avoid death, would you, and why would you?


----------



## wishey (Sep 28, 2013)

I don't handle it well. I know I have to accept it eventually, but I don't want to. I was sad to see them though, and I hope that they found a beautiful afterlife and I know that they will always be with me at least. My biggest fear is being completely gone when I die (which is also what a lot of people around me think) so I really want to. I haven't figured out what I would want it to be. I've been talking to people about it, and the best I've found is your spirit just becomes part of everything else. I want to die after I'm 100 peacefully with everyone I love around me. I would. I would like to be me forever, and I'm too terrified of just being gone.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

How do you handle the idea that you will eventually die? *A healthy dose of fear but reassurance that when it's over it's over. I've feared for my life a few times. Helped me figure out what I'm really expecting. *

How have you dealt with loved ones dying, and what did you think and feel about them going? *Depends on who and how they died. Elderly loved ones that died peacefully, I was sad but okay. Elderly loved one who had alzheimers, I didn't* *cope so well with. Heavily drugged and slipping away cruelly into oblivion isn't anyway to die. An uncle who died by suicide, I was extremely hurt. I wanted to be angry at someone and had a lot of misplaced anger. * 

Do you believe in life after death? *No. *

If you could choose how you would die, how would you die, and why? *I would choose to be an old woman, dying at home without meds. Hopefully it would be painless and peaceful, but if not, I'm not going to be drugged up for it. That really bothers me. *

If you could avoid death, would you, and why would you?* No. I wouldn't want an endless story. It would be like Lost (tv show). Life would be plotless and pointless. I hate that idea. *


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

1) its like its gonna happen anyway so......yeah no use stressing over it.

2) yes. sad the first time then i kinda just didnt feel much about it the second time.

3) dont care really.

4) hmm......i got nothing.

5) yes.....i dont wanna die......just cause i accept the concept of death doesn't mean i wanna die.


----------



## Brown93 (Jun 27, 2011)

i dont really think about it. although ill probably start thinking about it more the older i get, assuming i live to be old.
I dont know what happens after we die, no one does. I'm not going to drive myself insane thinking about all the possibilities or depress myself by thinking that there is none and we just go into a state like before we were born, even though I find that the most likely scenario.

I just sort of accept it for that it is. I am very lucky to have been born into a first world country and im happy that I'm (hopefully) going to get 80 years or so to meet amazing people and do amazing things... We're all on borrowed time, I guess.


----------



## Becker (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm aware that I will die one day, but I don't focus on it to the point that it depresses me how my loved ones will die too. You should enjoy the time with your loved ones, how do you do that if you're too busy thinking about when they're gone? I would do anything I could to avoid death, if I ever find myself in that situation best believe I'll be the one who survives.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

A few years ago, it hit me hard. Sooner or later, you reach a point in your life where you're faced with it.

I had kidney surgery and suddenly realized that I wasn't going to live forever. When you are in your teens and twenties, it's not really something you ever think about.

Then in your 30s you become distinctly aware of your deterioration and impending doom. Regret sets in and you begin to think fondly of the past, no matter how bad it was.

"Everyday the future looks a little bit darker, but the past - even the grimy parts of it - keep on getting brighter."

Video - Watchmen Movie Clip - Getting Brighter - DC Movies Wiki


----------



## VioletEvergarden (May 10, 2011)

I don't believe anything happens after you die. 

You just simply die, the end.


----------



## Adam E. (Nov 20, 2012)

I'd like to die peacefully in my sleep like my grandfather.... not screaming and in fear like everyone else in his car.


----------



## dustylee123 (Nov 8, 2013)

I like to think that dying would be exciting. I don't believe that death is the end of a person (or the end of what makes a person a person). Our bodies will die, but our spirit/consciousness/energy/whateveryouwannacallit will still live but in a different way/dimension. I also believe in reincarnation, so that if we choose to return we can. But I look at death as just another phase in the life of the universe.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

It is my biggest issue with life.. Getting old as well. It's gonna be awful.


----------



## dustylee123 (Nov 8, 2013)

What a negative thing to say! It should be an adventure, not awful....


----------



## JB Nobody (Nov 18, 2013)

*How do you handle the idea that you will eventually die?*
Meh.

*How have you dealt with loved ones dying, and what did you think and feel about them going?*
A little sad. Should have learned more about their life.

*Do you believe in life after death?*
Yes.

*If so, how do you envision it, or how would you like it to be?*
Reincarnation, aka more of the same, just different.

*If you could choose how you would die, how would you die, and why?*
Splattered against the side of a cliff, in some inaccessible spot, and my remains turned into a myth-based warning for others to live right.

*If you could avoid death, would you, and why would you?*
Dunno, depends on the quality of life. Being 10,000 years old would be a bummer if you're a pile of elderly mush. Otherwise, sure. It's a big planet, and there's plenty to learn and do.


----------



## illow (Dec 23, 2012)

One day you here, one day you gone.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

*How do you handle the idea that you will eventually die? *
I don't think I need to at this point, being so young and without any life threatening conditions openly present I tend to view my life as only just beginning so I don't have to face death really as if I were an old man or terminally ill. I like to think i'll be able to accept it openly but to be honest i'm not sure whether I will.
*How have you dealt with loved ones dying, and what did you think and feel about them going? *
I've been to many funerals growing up, I always cry, even when I don't know the person. The atmosphere gets to me though more recent funerals I've been more stoic. I suppose it was just painful that they're not there to have any more experiences with, I found out how amazing my Nan was only after she had passed away, the stories that were told at her funeral and there was some regret that I didn't learn this with her.
Others just painful thinking that they had to go and then move on with life.
*Do you believe in life after death?* 
Nope

*If you could choose how you would die, how would you die, and why?* 
Suppose with minimal pain and the chance to perhaps alter my will and say my goodbyes, try and console my regrets and those I may have hurt in some way. To have time to forgive myself and others.
*
If you could avoid death, would you, and why would you?*
When this question comes up my first thought is only if I can maintain some quality standard of living, I don't want to be a decrepit ancient fuck. Also, if i'm avoiding death I still want to retain the option to opt out of life so that i'm not somewhat cursed with immortality.


----------



## cl0ud (Dec 3, 2012)

How do you handle the idea that you will eventually die? 
Im fine with it, we all die, why fear oblivion.

How have you dealt with loved ones dying, and what did you think and feel about them going? 
I coped but I still think about them, but I know that all thats left of them is memories, and those will die with me. I'm fine with that.

Do you believe in life after death? If so, how do you envision it, or how would you like it to be? 
No. :wink:

If you could choose how you would die, how would you die, and why? 
Doing something interesting, like a fall whilst climbing, or maybe accidentally skidding off a cliff on a motorcycle, something flashy. It just seems more interesting. Definitely do not want to die ancient and frail.

If you could avoid death, would you, and why would you?
Depends what my standard of health would be, if I could keep my body in the condition is is right now, then yes. Only reason is to see what the human race achieves and becomes over the next few centuries.

Interesting subject.


----------



## U-80 (Mar 12, 2010)

_How do you handle the idea that you will eventually die?_ --I try to be ready to go at any minute. I don't get too attached to anything here.

_How have you dealt with loved ones dying, and what did you think and feel about them going?_ --It was horrible.

_Do you believe in life after death?_ --Yes

_If so, how do you envision it?_ --When dead people appear to me in dreams, they always have a peculiar calmness about them. I picture life after death as a dreamlike spirit world where people retain their identities but nothing of the angst associated with earthly matters. I think they also retain knowledge of the ones they've left behind, and depending on how "strong" their spirit is they may try to communicate with us in various ways. Just not in the ways you'd expect. 

_If you could choose how you would die, how would you die, and why?_ --I just don't want it to be at the hands of some asshole. That would really tick me off.

_If you could avoid death, would you, and why would you?_ --I try to avoid death every day, so yes. I want to die when I've completely had it with life on earth. That'll happen soon enough, so there's no point in rushing it.


----------



## Permeate (May 27, 2012)

Caged Within said:


> How do you handle the idea that you will eventually die? How have you dealt with loved ones dying, and what did you think and feel about them going? Do you believe in life after death? If so, how do you envision it, or how would you like it to be? If you could choose how you would die, how would you die, and why? If you could avoid death, would you, and why would you?


I will eventually cease to exist. That is a fact, it will happen one day and there's nothing I can do about it. The end. I used to worry over it as a child, then came to the conclusion that there was no use in it. Why care?

When people die suddenly it is certainly devastating, but I'm not one to mourn for years. It's just a part of life.

I don't believe in life after death. I can accept the fact that my consciousness may one day cease to exist, sentience is overrated anyway. I'm open to the idea of an afterlife though, but only after I'm dead, because that's really the only way I can know for sure. If it doesn't exist, whatever, I won't know it!

I don't care how I die lol. That seems so arbitrary. I'll be fucking dead regardless.

I wouldn't avoid death. I could keep myself around as a testament to remind mankind of its strife or whatever, but that's bullshit anyway. Once I inevitably turned to a life of hedonism (maybe after meditating for 100 years for shits and giggles) I would get sick of doing the same stuff after awhile and just chuck myself over. I don't want to be like Morla.


----------



## Grau the Great (Mar 2, 2012)

*How do you handle the idea that you will eventually die?
*
I don't think of it often, really. It's a reality, but it doesn't particularly affect me most of the time. Seeing as I'm young and healthy, I have plenty of time left, so I'm more focused on what I do with that. No use worrying.

*How have you dealt with loved ones dying, and what did you think and feel about them going?
*
I've been sad, although never the level of grief/depression I've seen in others. I miss them of course, but it happens to everyone eventually. Like I said before, no use ruining your own time here by feeling depressed.

*Do you believe in life after death? If so, how do you envision it, or how would you like it to be?
*
I don't really know or particularly care. If I had to guess I'd say no, but it's not really worthwhile speculating on a question with no answer.

*If you could choose how you would die, how would you die, and why? 
*
I don't care, lol. Preferably a long time in the future.

*If you could avoid death, would you, and why would you?
*
Sure. I rarely get bored, and there's enough stuff in the world to explore and learn that I suspect I'd be able to keep myself entertained for far longer than a typical lifespan. More than anything else, I don't want to die feeling like there was so much I didn't have enough time to accomplish.


----------



## Splash Shin (Apr 7, 2011)

Death is part of life. I don't blind myself to this fact. I don't have ill feelings towards death an I'm not at all afraid of the eventuality. I don't spent much time thinking about it at all. I'll wait till I'm dead for that.

My feelings towards those who will inevitably go are just that. Feelings. Nothing more nothing less.

Don't care how i die, though preferably not old and frail, unless it involved Gran Torino style blaze of glory. Something exciting at least. Something that leaves a legacy or memory.

the whole meaning of life to me, is to live, not know the future and handle whatever comes your way. 

If I could chose to never die? Only if I could obtain a high power to keep my busy through the ages. Otherwise living forever is futile. I'd get bored of humanity pretty quickly(unless I can kill myself)

Super kungfu, chi blasts with the ability to teach it to others? Fuck yeah. I'd live forever for that!


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

Adam E. said:


> I'd like to die peacefully in my sleep like my grandfather.... not screaming and in fear like everyone else in his car.


a genuine LOL!!! ahh... that's class...


----------



## Carmine Ermine (Mar 11, 2012)

*If you could avoid death, would you, and why would you?*
I would if it meant I could turn on/off my ability to die, at will. Then I would be a super-hero.


----------



## scragman (Nov 29, 2012)

How do you handle the idea that you will eventually die? 

I don't think about it. I've got better things to do with my time.

How have you dealt with loved ones dying, and what did you think and feel about them going? 

I just keep on going with my life.

Do you believe in life after death? If so, how do you envision it, or how would you like it to be? 

Nope.

If you could choose how you would die, how would you die, and why? 

I'd rather it be a surprise.

If you could avoid death, would you, and why would you?

Perhaps, depends on how death would be avoided (rolling back in time and living life over vs. becoming immortal).


----------



## Leni (Feb 14, 2010)

i don't deal with it well at all,i have existential depression,mostly because i don't believe there's an afterlife,i don't know how other people deal with it,but nonexistence is so scary and raises so many issues on how you live your current life,i don't want to live forever,meaning i don't want to live in the same form,i hope before i die i'm too drugged to even think about it,i want to go rather young since old age scares me more than death,but as we grow our ego strengthens and we decide we want to live more.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

How do you handle the idea that you will eventually die? Every life ends, death isn't to be feared & I won't be sad or angry as my life expires.

How have you dealt with loved ones dying, and what did you think and feel about them going? Death isn't a bad thing, sad that they didn't have more time. Glad that a relative died rather than living on in agonizing pain every day.

Do you believe in life after death? No. However I don't mind that others need the promise of eternal life to deal with reality.

If you could choose how you would die, how would you die, and why? I don't want to suffer a long drawn out death. An inlaw was comatose for many years, I'm not suicidal but I'd rather be dead than exist as a "veggie"

If you could avoid death, would you, and why would you? Maybe I'd delay my death if I had important tasks to complete but I've no desire for immortality or living an unnaturally long life. I'd prefer being healthy, my mind remaining sharp & enjoying a natural lifespan rather than living unnaturally long as a burden to others.


----------



## Malx (May 17, 2011)

I'm not really very afraid of death. There are things I'm more frightened of in life than death. I actually have no idea how I'd handle anyone in my immediate family's death. When my uncle died a couple year ago, as heartless a it makes me sound, it had zero impact on me. I wasn't close with him but it isn't like I didn't know him either. I have no idea what/if life after death would be, and I don't like thinking about it much either. To me it's impossible to know right now. I'd rather spend my time doing other things rather than think about something that is little more than chasing a carrot while blindfolded and not even knowing if its there. But that's just the way I see it. That isn't to say its not an important topic, it's just one I'd prefer to leave to the ones who like pondering such things.


----------



## Tru7h (Oct 16, 2012)

*How do you handle the idea that you will eventually die? *It's inevitable and pointless to fear. Just love life, friends, and family. Since the possibility exists for you to die in the next second, why wouldn't you enjoy it as much as you can? *

How have you dealt with loved ones dying, and what did you think and feel about them going? *Nope.*

Do you believe in life after death? *Yes. I continue to believe in God and therefore believe in Heaven and Hell.*

If so, how do you envision it, or how would you like it to be? *Just the way the Word says it.*

If you could choose how you would die, how would you die, and why? *In my sleep. If any other way, in the defense of others.*

If you could avoid death, would you, and why would you? *In either the case of delayed death or immortality, then no. The only reason anyone should feel the need to be immortal is to either govern the whole or part of the world or protect it. If you just lived like a hedonist, you would become bored eventually. I would have to know the conditions of my immortality before I committed to it. Why would I want to keep aging with a body that grows so weak that I can no longer support myself independently?
_________________________________________________________

This is the way I look at life in general: you are a random soul that spawned among the millions that were, are, and are to come. A majority of these millions are guaranteed to have thought of the same questions you have, many coming to different conclusions.

All you have to think about is how your actions will promote the survival and happiness of yourself, your friends and family, and, as you see fit, the rest of those that live on this green earth with you. It's really that simple. Find your passions and talents and utilize those for your survival. If you feel you need additional practical skills, then pick up on those and have them at the ready. Besides that, just love your life, friends, and family.

I figure this view keeps you humble, focused on what's truly important, and is the least-burdensome since it is the core truth of life. Sorry, but all your arguments are invalid. I have my own beliefs as a Christian, but all it adds on is sharing the love of Christ.


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

*How do you handle the idea that you will eventually die?
*
This is a part of my work and death isn't far from my thoughts most every day. I want to live a life of no regrets and if I die today it was all worth it. I want to see what is more out there beyond this life and explore the next.

*How have you dealt with loved ones dying, and what did you think and feel about them going?
*
Most of the relatives who have died were old and lived full lives, but one friend died from cancer at age 31 and another from being crushed by her horse when she was 36. I feel like I'll see them all again.

*Do you believe in life after death? 
*
Yes... even if I'm not 100% sure about it... I still believe in it.

*If so, how do you envision it, or how would you like it to be?
*
Not sure. Primarily, I suppose it is where I'd see God in all Its weird glory whatever that is. 

*If you could choose how you would die, how would you die, and why?
*
Quick heart attack. Believe me there are worse ways to die.



Caged Within said:


> *I**f you could avoid death, would you, and why would you?*


No... because I want to see what else there is after death.


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

dustylee123 said:


> I like to think that dying would be exciting. I don't believe that death is the end of a person (or the end of what makes a person a person). Our bodies will die, but our spirit/consciousness/energy/whateveryouwannacallit will still live but in a different way/dimension. I also believe in reincarnation, so that if we choose to return we can. But I look at death as just another phase in the life of the universe.


Death is all about the ending of consciousness (and the cessation of the bodily functions of course), that is why Buddhists and Taoists for example are striving to be empty again, (you were born empty after all); to overcome the split between life and death. Personality stems from the Greek word "persona" and means "mask" (the Old Greeks had a better understanding of life and death than we do). And you have been filling that consciousness with a false identity - that mask, with a bank account, a job, a wife and kids, hobbies, certain beliefs, prada bags and lots of experiences and so on. You can't be afraid of death because you do not know what it is (if you know what it is, you must have experienced it and thus it must have been stored as memory), you are afraid of losing your life because you are so attached to everything and that includes your mask, your false self-image.


----------



## spoo93 (Aug 22, 2013)

How do you handle the idea that you will eventually die? 
It's just natural, all people die and I'm no different.

How have you dealt with loved ones dying, and what did you think and feel about them going?
My grandparents died when I was under 5yo, I can hardly remember any of them. I remember being surprised because my dad cried at his father's funeral.

Do you believe in life after death?
No, even though it would be nice.

If you could choose how you would die, how would you die, and why?
Passing in my sleep for natural causes at an old age, or euthanized or possibly suicide if my death would otherwise be slow and painful. If I still have people close when I'm about to die, I don't want them to feel sorry for me. If I'm dying alone, what's the point in suffering a few more months by myself.

If you could avoid death, would you, and why would you?
Most likely not, I'm _blessed_ enough to have this one lifetime and I will try to make the best of it.


----------



## saturnne (Sep 8, 2009)

How do you handle the idea that you will eventually die? 
- I think it's actually good that we don't live forever. Maybe it depends on the kinds of life each of us have been given. But without death, there would be no diversity, no natural selection and no dependence on God. We would be fearless and stupid because we'd try everything and enjoy everything... By this I mean there would be no standards for us, no good and no bad, no failure and no success...

How have you dealt with loved ones dying, and what did you think and feel about them going? 
- I am yet a virgin to having a loved one dying on me.

Do you believe in life after death? 
- Yes.

If so, how do you envision it, or how would you like it to be? 
- I think I will be with God and Jesus, but this is such a controversial question that I don't feel comfortable discussing it too extensively. I think it will be peaceful and awesome. 

If you could choose how you would die, how would you die, and why? 
- I would want to die in my sleep. I would want to be really old and have done something really beneficial to the masses. I don't want to waste my days imposing on my children the duty of taking care of their elderly parents. I want to be independent and physically strong until the day of my demise. And mental strength would be a given.

If you could avoid death, would you, and why would you?
- No.


----------



## openmode (Oct 25, 2012)

Caged Within said:


> How do you handle the idea that you will eventually die? How have you dealt with loved ones dying, and what did you think and feel about them going? Do you believe in life after death? If so, how do you envision it, or how would you like it to be? If you could choose how you would die, how would you die, and why? If you could avoid death, would you, and why would you?


-On my own death & an afterlife: I don't care so much about when as _how_. I won't care about whether or not I'm conscious afterward, either, because if I'm not I won't be conscious to care and if I am conscious and fine, then, hey! What d'ya know? Here I am!

-[Edit: Sorry, seemed to have skipped over this one on how I deal with death of loved ones.]
I deal with it privately.

-Don't know, but I do like to fantasize about the different possibilities. Whatever it is, if it's there, I hope I'm cool with it.

-How I'd want to die: I would have a great, relaxing day and then fall asleep with my mind at ease, never to wake again.

-Would I choose not to die? If there was an opt out of death policy, I'm not sure I would opt for it because I'd be concerned about how balanced the world would be if everyone that ever lived decided not to die. So, it really depends on the consequence(s) of this opt out of death policy... I'd have to know all the fine details first and be sure I wasn't dooming the planet, myself in the long-run, my species, etc. first.


----------



## Devorah T. (Jun 2, 2014)

Caged Within said:


> How do you handle the idea that you will eventually die? How have you dealt with loved ones dying, and what did you think and feel about them going? Do you believe in life after death? If so, how do you envision it, or how would you like it to be? If you could choose how you would die, how would you die, and why? If you could avoid death, would you, and why would you?


I lost my husband in a motorcycle accident 7 months ago. Before that, I had never dealt with such profound loss, and death didn't concern me all that much. I tend to live in the here and now, I love LIFE, and death really never consumed much of my thoughts. 

But then I lost my husband of 9 years and the father of our two young children. He was 41. He was active and healthy. It's the strangest experience to have someone you know intimately there one minute and literally gone the next. I still don't really understand it. Most of the time I just try not to think about it. When I think about it deeply, I start to panic. The idea that I will truly never ever see him again, that he is really gone forever, is just too much for my mind and heart to fathom.

I am a person of very deep faith. I am a devout Jew. I am not Orthodox--for those who know about Judaism, I am a very devout Reform/Renewal type. Which means I am socially liberal and more focused on traditions as spiritual practice. So, for me, a lot of the Jewish customs for grief have been very helpful to me. Judaism isn't clear about an afterlife...but I do believe in G-d and I do believe that because we have a force there, we have a place in an eternal universe. I don't believe death is the end. I believe it's just a phase in our greater existence, if that makes sense.

When I think about how my husband died, I don't like it. It was quick, but it was so violent. The "experts" told me that he never knew what happened. But the people who were there with him when he died (there were 4 people who ran up to him when it happened,) told me he was alive for about 5 minutes. They prayed with him and they said they believe he could hear them. But they said he wasn't in pain. So the immediate death--I don't like that. I don't like the idea of the split second of, "Oh shit!" for his last thought. I prefer to believe he heard the prayers of those people and was fading out. I worry he was scared. 

I would like to die peacefully, surrounded by my family, even if it means cancer. I would prefer a death from illness than a sudden death, like my husband had. I know it would be harder to live through, but I want to be able to say goodbye and tell people what they meant to me and also arrange things so they can mourn. It was so horrible to lose him and then even now, 7 months later, I just realized the other day that my car insurance had expired. I didn't know. What if I had been pulled over? I could go to jail...and it's because that was one of his jobs...he did that. He did so much. He did grocery shopping. So when he died, I had to figure that out. It would have been so much better to know he was going soon, and to have him prepare me...teach me his awesome grocery shopping ways (because he was GREAT at getting deals and finding the coolest foods,) and knowing what bills are due when, etc. I am an ISFP. I suck at that stuff. So having it all laid out for me would have been so good.

Avoiding death...I don't know. I don't know what is on the other side, so I can't make that decision. Maybe it's better than this! So I guess I will go with it...but I hope to live to be 100. I want to live the longest, fullest, happiest life I can, and then enter into eternity with no regrets.


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

I don't think that much of my death. It will happen some day and I don't give much thought about it anyway. Now is what's important, I don't have time to think of what the future holds for me. That being said, I feel differently when it's somebody else's death. Now I don't have anybody close who's died but I'll most likely become very depressed and shocked about it for a good while. I wouldn't be able to handle the logic that someone close to me died, and I'll keep thinking I'll never be able to see them again. I don't believe in life after death. I want to die after achieving my goal in life, living life to its fullest, without regretting anything. If I could avoid my death I would and wouldn't. Life is great, but can be hard sometimes.


----------



## kittenmogu (Jun 19, 2014)

I've had brushes with suicide. So I have a weird relationship with life. At this moment in time, I'd say in a general sense, people die twice. Once when your heart stops beating forever and your brain shuts down and your eyes close and your body goes away. But the people who knew you and loved you keep you alive in their hearts. You die a second time when there's no one left alive who truly knew you. Your life has meaning beyond its actual physical duration.


----------

